# Electrical Equipment above drop ceiling



## 360max

NEC wise, your OK


----------



## Bbsound

Is there a rubber cord on this equipment?


----------



## Speedy Petey

The power cords on equipment are not allowed above a drop ceiling.


----------



## BBQ

It depends, large transformers no in general.

If the ceiling happens to be used as the return air for the HVAC there are a number of rules to follow. 

300.22(C) check out (3) specifically



> 300.22 Wiring in Ducts Not Used for Air Handling,
> Fabricated Ducts for Environmental Air, and Other
> Spaces for Environmental Air (Plenums). The provisions
> of this section shall apply to the installation and uses of
> electrical wiring and equipment in ducts used for dust,
> loose stock, or vapor removal; ducts specifically fabricated
> for environmental air; and other spaces used for environmental
> air (plenums).
> 
> 
> (C) Other Spaces Used for Environmental Air (Plenums).
> This section shall apply to spaces not specifically
> fabricated for environmental air-handling purposes but used
> for air-handling purposes as a plenum. This section shall
> not apply to habitable rooms or areas of buildings, the
> prime purpose of which is not air handling.
> 
> Informational Note No. 1: The space over a hung ceiling
> used for environmental air-handling purposes is an example
> of the type of other space to which this section applies.
> 
> Informational Note No. 2: The phrase “Other Spaces Used
> for Environmental Air (Plenum)” as used in this section
> correlates with the use of the term “plenum” in NFPA 90A-
> 2009, Standard for the Installation of Air-Conditioning and
> Ventilating Systems, and other mechanical codes where the
> plenum is used for return air purposes, as well as some
> other air-handling spaces.
> 
> Exception: This section shall not apply to the joist or stud
> spaces of dwelling units where the wiring passes through
> such spaces perpendicular to the long dimension of such
> spaces.
> 
> (1) Wiring Methods. The wiring methods for such other
> space shall be limited to totally enclosed, nonventilated,
> insulated busway having no provisions for plug-in connections,
> Type MI cable, Type MC cable without an overall
> nonmetallic covering, Type AC cable, or other factoryassembled
> multiconductor control or power cable that is
> specifically listed for use within an air-handling space, or
> listed prefabricated cable assemblies of metallic manufactured
> wiring systems without nonmetallic sheath. Other
> types of cables, conductors, and raceways shall be permitted
> to be installed in electrical metallic tubing, flexible metallic
> tubing, intermediate metal conduit, rigid metal conduit
> without an overall nonmetallic covering, flexible metal
> conduit, or, where accessible, surface metal raceway or
> metal wireway with metal covers.
> 
> (2) Cable Tray Systems. The provisions in (a) or (b) shall
> apply to the use of metallic cable tray systems in other
> spaces used for environmental air (plenums), where accessible,
> as follows:
> 
> (a) Metal Cable Tray Systems. Metal cable tray systems
> shall be permitted to support the wiring methods in
> 300.22(C)(1).
> 
> (b) Solid Side and Bottom Metal Cable Tray Systems.
> Solid side and bottom metal cable tray systems with solid
> metal covers shall be permitted to enclose wiring methods
> and cables, not already covered in 300.22(C)(1), in accordance
> with 392.10(A) and (B).
> 
> (3) Equipment. Electrical equipment with a metal enclosure,
> or electrical equipment with a nonmetallic enclosure
> listed for use within an air-handling space and having adequate
> fire-resistant and low-smoke-producing characteristics,
> and associated wiring material suitable for the ambient
> temperature shall be permitted to be installed in such other
> space unless prohibited elsewhere in this Code.
> 
> Informational Note: One method of defining adequate
> fire-resistant and low-smoke producing characteristics for
> electrical equipment with a nonmetallic enclosure is in
> ANSI/UL 2043-2008, Fire Test for Heat and Visible Smoke
> Release for Discrete Products and Their Accessories Installed
> in Air-Handling Spaces.
> 
> Exception: Integral fan systems shall be permitted where
> specifically identified for use within an air-handling space.
> 
> (D) Information Technology Equipment. Electrical wiring
> in air-handling areas beneath raised floors for information
> technology equipment shall be permitted in accordance
> with Article 645


----------



## 360max

Bbsound said:


> Is there a rubber cord on this equipment?





Speedy Petey said:


> The power cords on equipment are not allowed above a drop ceiling.


hard wire it.


----------



## Southeast Power

Palomo said:


> Can anyone tell me if there is a code for installing any electronic equipment above drop ceiling in the Wisconsin area?


Is the Wisconsin area the spot in the ceiling closest to the air handler?


----------



## 360max

"Wisconsin area the spot in the ceiling" :laughing:

I thought he was looking for some type of local amendment


----------



## piperunner

Wow this is getting better .


----------



## Palomo

BBQ said:


> It depends, large transformers no in general.
> 
> If the ceiling happens to be used as the return air for the HVAC there are a number of rules to follow.
> 
> 300.22(C) check out (3) specifically


It is a none plenum ceiling and the equipment to be installed if permitted by code is and Audio Amplifier.


----------



## Palomo

360max said:


> hard wire it.


Yes, the plan is to install an Audio Amplifier.


----------



## BBQ

Palomo said:


> Yes, the plan is to install an Audio Amplifier.


I doubt you will find an audio amp listed for hardwiring.

The cord will be a deal breaker, find another spot for the amp.


----------



## Matt Hermanson

I wanted to install a DVR above the ceiling since I know of thefts that the thieves made sure they stole the DVR so nobody had any camera evidence.

The AHJ suggested I submit a code change proposal as he said no.

Like you have seen so far, the deal killer is the flexible code. Yes, the amplifier, DVR, condensate pumps, etc. can many time be installed above that drop ceiling. The limiting factor is that we are not allowed in 400.8(5) to install flexible cord above a drop ceiling. So you could install it, but you couldn't hook it up.

Like someone else has already said, I haven't seen amplifiers, DVR's or condensate pumps listed for some other wiring method like flex, mc, etc.


----------



## knowshorts

I thought the code stopped at the outlet. I install legal above ceiling outlets near hvac equipment all the time. I give them for the convenience of future hvac service techs. How is it on me if they install a condensate pump?


----------



## wendon

knowshorts said:


> I thought the code stopped at the outlet. I install legal above ceiling outlets near hvac equipment all the time. I give them for the convenience of future hvac service techs. How is it on me if they install a condensate pump?


Probably as long a you're not the one plugging in the cord!! I've installed them in suspended ceilings on the top of beer caves and then the beer company plugs their signs into them.


----------



## Pete m.

wendon said:


> Probably as long a you're not the one plugging in the cord!! I've installed them in suspended ceilings on the top of beer caves and then the beer company plugs their signs into them.


If there's beer involved the NEC gives an exception. :jester:

Pete


----------



## B4T

What is so deadly about flexible cords above a dropped ceiling.. :blink::blink:

Make it a twist lock if safety concerns make this a code violation...


----------



## BBQ

B4T said:


> What is so deadly about flexible cords above a dropped ceiling.. :blink::blink:


This is nothing new, you can't run flexible cords concealed except for a few specific things.




> Make it a twist lock if safety concerns make this a code violation...


That does not change anything.

The I believe the issue is cord deterioration, I have seen SO cord turn to a brittle state that when you bend it the insulation falls off.

Of course they dont use SO cord on appliances, they use STP cord and I have not seen that go bad. :001_huh:


----------



## knowshorts

Yet it's perfectly legal to have SO cord installed in an open ceiling.


----------



## B4T

BBQ said:


> .
> 
> The I believe the issue is cord deterioration, I have seen SO cord turn to a brittle state that when you bend it the insulation falls off.
> 
> Of course they dont use SO cord on appliances, they use STP cord and I have not seen that go bad. :001_huh:


OK... how about having the receptacle AFCI protected....

I see cords for neon signs all over the place running through the dropped ceiling..


----------



## Matt Hermanson

knowshorts said:


> Yet it's perfectly legal to have SO cord installed in an open ceiling.


Because you can see it.

The issue is installing flexible cord in a place that is out of sight.

Yes, we install a receptacle near the above ceiling HVAC equipment so the service tech can operate their portable tools and lights. And when they are done, they leave and take their tools and lights with them.

The other "biggie" is we can not use flexible cord as a permanent wiring method.

So we limit the use of flexible cords and we keep what we use to locations that are not concealed by walls or ceilings or etc. The appliance is not considered a wall or a ceiling.


----------



## knowshorts

Matt Hermanson said:


> Because you can see it.
> 
> The issue is installing flexible cord in a place that is out of sight.
> 
> Yes, we install a receptacle near the above ceiling HVAC equipment so the service tech can operate their portable tools and lights. And when they are done, they leave and take their tools and lights with them.
> 
> The other "biggie" is we can not use flexible cord as a permanent wiring method.
> 
> So we limit the use of flexible cords and we keep what we use to locations that are not concealed by walls or ceilings or etc. The appliance is not considered a wall or a ceiling.


No necessarily. You're not gonna be able to see a permanently installed cord and plug connected 400 watt metal halide installed at 30'.


----------



## BBQ

B4T said:


> I see cords for neon signs all over the place running through the dropped ceiling..


For sure it happens but they should not be and whats worse is that means the high voltage leads run through the ceiling as well.

This why the code requires receptacle outlets installed in show windows, one of the very few non-dwelling unit mandatory receptacles.



> *210.62 Show Windows.* At least one receptacle outlet
> shall be installed within 450 mm (18 in.) of the top of a
> show window for each 3.7 linear m (12 linear ft) or major
> fraction thereof of show window area measured horizontally
> at its maximum width.


----------



## BBQ

knowshorts said:


> No necessarily. You're not gonna be able to see a permanently installed cord and plug connected 400 watt metal halide installed at 30'.


It is not concealed and that is the main point.


----------



## Matt Hermanson

knowshorts said:


> I thought the code stopped at the outlet. I install legal above ceiling outlets near hvac equipment all the time. I give them for the convenience of future hvac service techs. How is it on me if they install a condensate pump?


My favorite was when the HVAC guy cut one of my lighting MC's and installed a 4" square box with a receptacle for his new condensate pump. Guess what happened to his condensate pump about 10:00 pm each night.

His problem started because the original condensate line had about 12 inches of drop to make 30 feet to the side of the store. And it had a nice "smile" in the line.

The nut shell is after about 6 weeks of the condensate pump not working after 10:00 pm each night, the hard lid (yes, sheet rock) ceiling also had a nice "smile" to it.

Oh, and did I mention that to get the sprinkler head cover to stay on, the ceiling contractor had caulked them up. That resulted in a head being broken during the ceiling repair. It only took General Growth about an hour and a half to shut off the water to the 200+ gpm head. Think about what that kind of water does to your cash wraps and back wraps.


----------



## Matt Hermanson

knowshorts said:


> No necessarily. You're not gonna be able to see a permanently installed cord and plug connected 400 watt metal halide installed at 30'.


Don't think about "not gonna be able to see it". Think about the word "conceal".

A high bay at 20 feet, 25 feet, 30 feet, or whatever, is not installed "concealed."


----------



## Matt Hermanson

B4T said:


> OK... how about having the receptacle AFCI protected....
> 
> I see cords for neon signs all over the place running through the dropped ceiling..


 
Just because you see something "all over the place" does not mean it is code compliant. Running flexible cord through the ceiling (such as breaking the plane of it) is also prohibited.

I see projectors "all over the place" with their power cords run up their support frame to above the ceiling. Then a series of $2.99 power strips from Menards run over to where they switched out a box cover with a receptacle. Granted if it is a longer run, I do see the 100 foot orange 16/3 cords sometimes.

A code compliant receptacle is to be installed in the ceiling surface next to the appliance hanging from the ceiling for power. And no, I don't see that "all over the place" like I should. But it is getting better.


----------



## BBQ

Note that when it says 'OK under floors' it means in data centers that meet a host of other requirements such as an EPO (Emergency Power Off) button and a ventilation system that does not go into other rooms.

Another


----------



## BBQ

Matt Hermanson said:


> My favorite was when the HVAC guy cut one of my lighting MC's and installed a 4" square box with a receptacle for his new condensate pump. Guess what happened to his condensate pump about 10:00 pm each night.


The company I worked for lost a bid on a supermarket remodel to a contractor that was not experienced with them.

The remodeling is done at night so the chain that owns the stores turns off the EMS control of the lighting during the time of remodeling so that all the lights stay on.

Well the remodel takes about 3 mounts and during that time every refrigerated case was replaced, each of them will have 120 volt light, fan anti-sweat heaters circuits and often other 120 volt circuits.

Long story short they did not pay attention and just used any 120 circuit for any function. About a month after the remodel the EMS was reactivated and when the lights went out so did a whole bunch of case fans. Evap coils froze up, product spoiled. 

We git paid T&M to make it right, good times.:thumbsup:


----------



## knowshorts

While I understand exactly what the code says. It doesn't really make sense as a safety issue. 

Those of you using the word "concealed" are technically incorrect. A flexible cord is not concealed above a drop ceiling by definition in article 100.

What exactly is the difference of a 3' long SO type cord installed at 30' for a high bay or a 3' SO type cord for a condensate pump? For the sake of argument, I would say there is a greater chance of cord damage at the high bay than at the condensate pump. That high bay cord can be located in temps exceeding 130 degrees and will have a continuous load for up to and exceeding 12 hours a day. That pump may operate only an hour or two during the whole day. The cord on the high bay can go for years before someone on a lift goes up to replace a lamp or ballast. The HVAC guy will be changing filters every month.


----------



## BBQ

knowshorts said:


> While I understand exactly what the code says. It doesn't really make sense as a safety issue.
> 
> Those of you using the word "concealed" are technically incorrect. A flexible cord is not concealed above a drop ceiling by definition in article 100.


You are correct, I was 'short-handing it but the NEC is pretty clear about it.





> *400.8 Uses Not Permitted.* Unless specifically permitted
> in 400.7, flexible cords and cables shall not be used for the
> following:
> 
> (5) Where concealed by walls, floors, or ceilings *or located
> above suspended or dropped ceilings*





> What exactly is the difference of a 3' long SO type cord installed at 30' for a high bay or a 3' SO type cord for a condensate pump? For the sake of argument, I would say there is a greater chance of cord damage at the high bay than at the condensate pump. That high bay cord can be located in temps exceeding 130 degrees and will have a continuous load for up to and exceeding 12 hours a day. That pump may operate only an hour or two during the whole day. The cord on the high bay can go for years before someone on a lift goes up to replace a lamp or ballast. The HVAC guy will be changing filters every month.


All I can tell you is what I belive is the reason, if you feel stongly about it you can try to put in a change proposal.

But I can tell you for a fact that an inspector I know has been in contact with UL about these issues and ULs position seems to be that they will be putting in some code proposals to tighten up the restrictions not relax them.

See this thread for more info. 
* "cords" above ceilings*


----------



## Matt Hermanson

BBQ said:


> The company I worked for lost a bid on a supermarket remodel to a contractor that was not experienced with them.
> 
> The remodeling is done at night so the chain that owns the stores turns off the EMS control of the lighting during the time of remodeling so that all the lights stay on.
> 
> Well the remodel takes about 3 mounts and during that time every refrigerated case was replaced, each of them will have 120 volt light, fan anti-sweat heaters circuits and often other 120 volt circuits.
> 
> Long story short they did not pay attention and just used any 120 circuit for any function. About a month after the remodel the EMS was reactivated and when the lights went out so did a whole bunch of case fans. Evap coils froze up, product spoiled.
> 
> We git paid T&M to make it right, good times.:thumbsup:


I like to say that the fastest service is not needing service.


----------



## Shockdoc

Just sleeve the cord with 3/8 greenfield and hardwire it right in. Unless some tightazz like BBQ is your inspector you should be good to go.


----------



## knowshorts

BBQ said:


> You are correct, I was 'short-handing it but the NEC is pretty clear about it.
> 
> 
> 
> All I can tell you is what I belive is the reason, if you feel stongly about it you can try to put in a change proposal.
> 
> But I can tell you for a fact that an inspector I know has been in contact with UL about these issues and ULs position seems to be that they will be putting in some code proposals to tighten up the restrictions not relax them.
> 
> See this thread for more info.
> * "cords" above ceilings*


That was a good read, but that iwire character kind of ruined the thread.

I think I'll pass on submitting to the CMP. I think a proposal from Ryan or Mike would have a better chance of passing.

My solution. Outlets are allowed above drop ceilings. I will install them at the HVAC equipment and at other locations. I will pass inspection. If someone later on installs a pump or security panel, that's on them. 

Perhaps a requirement to GFCI protect the above ceiling outlets? Forward that to Mike and Ryan and see what they think for 2017.


----------



## B4T

Matt Hermanson said:


> Just because you see something "all over the place" does not mean it is code compliant. Running flexible cord through the ceiling (such as breaking the plane of it) is also prohibited.
> 
> I see projectors "all over the place" with their power cords run up their support frame to above the ceiling. Then a series of $2.99 power strips from Menards run over to where they switched out a box cover with a receptacle. Granted if it is a longer run, I do see the 100 foot orange 16/3 cords sometimes.
> 
> A code compliant receptacle is to be installed in the ceiling surface next to the appliance hanging from the ceiling for power. And no, I don't see that "all over the place" like I should. But it is getting better.


I never said it was "code compliant"... my point was there are LOTS of places that are doing it wrong and some kind of code exception should be in place for this...

There has to be a safe way of having things like a DVR above a dropped ceiling using a receptacle that is not a code violation...


----------



## BBQ

knowshorts said:


> That was a good read, but that iwire character kind of ruined the thread.


Oh that ain't nice, don't hate him because he is handsome and smart.







> Perhaps a requirement to GFCI protect the above ceiling outlets? Forward that to Mike and Ryan and see what they think for 2017.



Not me, I am not for hidden cords I am for hardwired condensate pumps.:thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc

There is code. Then there is reality.


----------



## BBQ

B4T said:


> There has to be a safe way of having things like a DVR above a dropped ceiling using a receptacle that is not a code violation...


Find a better place for it, besides if it is a plenum ceiling it really can't go up there anyway.


----------



## BBQ

Shockdoc said:


> There is code. Then there is reality.


Now there is something we agree on, around here code instructors say 'It's a real world out there'

But, most of my work is getting inspected so code it is.


----------



## Jlarson

Matt Hermanson said:


> Like someone else has already said, I haven't seen amplifiers, DVR's or condensate pumps listed for some other wiring method like flex, mc, etc.


Hard wired condensate pumps are readily available. Use them a lot.


----------



## B4T

BBQ said:


> Find a better place for it, besides if it is a plenum ceiling it really can't go up there anyway.


I know in your eyes the code is *NEVER* wrong.. but why can't there be an exception.. :blink::blink:


----------



## Matt Hermanson

Jlarson said:


> Hard wired condensate pumps are readily available. Use them a lot.


Brands and model numbers please. I will look into it post haste!


----------



## Shockdoc

B4T said:


> I know in your eyes the code is *NEVER* wrong.. but why can't there be an exception.. :blink::blink:


Be happy BBQ is not born again Christian the way he treats that codebook like the Bible. He'd be out in the street cramming Jesus down everyone's throats.


----------



## Matt Hermanson

B4T said:


> I know in your eyes the code is *NEVER* wrong.. but why can't there be an exception.. :blink::blink:


I personally would never say that the code is never wrong. Opps, that's a double negative.

But I would say that following the code even if it is "wrong" will keep you out of 95% of the lawsuits.

Usually if I think long enough, I can come up with a code-compliant solution that solves the problem.

I wanted to put the DVR up above the ceiling to hide it from the potential baddies. Because the cameras are only as good as the availability of the recorded images. When they take the DVR, that cameras are worthless. One theft was of a legal loan shark, I mean check cashing - payday loans. The thieves took the cash and the DVR that was installed in the bathroom.


----------



## knowshorts

Hard wired pumps may be available (I've never seen them), but I have never had to supply them. They are always supplied by the mechanical contractor.

Now another wrinkle in this debate. What if the flexible cord is low voltage? What about a walwart?


----------



## Matt Hermanson

Shockdoc said:


> Be happy BBQ is not born again Christian the way he treats that codebook like the Bible. He'd be out in the street cramming Jesus down everyone's throats.


Take a chill pill Docky. Get sued a couple of times and you'll change your tune. Granted all of my lawsuits have been from the actions of others.

You need to think long and hard about going against ANYTHING in the code. And when you do, your solution had better be a safer installation than the "code-compliant" one. And you had better have the AHJ's approval in writing.

This isn't about the idea of the code is always right. It is about doing things that keep you out of court. Did you know that Seattle has one building that has more attorneys than ALL of Japan? Or the law firm in Renton, WA that specializes in development of class-action lawsuits.


----------



## drumnut08

Jlarson said:


> Hard wired condensate pumps are readily available. Use them a lot.


Yes they are . I was on a job years ago where the HVAC guy was installing these small cord abd plug connected condensate pumps all over above drop ceilings . I told him either the cord part had to be below the ceiling , or he needed a different pump . He ignored me and continued on anyway . Ironically the electrical inspector and his inspector agreed , lol ! They went with the hardwired pumps after all .


----------



## BBQ

knowshorts said:


> Hard wired pumps may be available (I've never seen them), but I have never had to supply them. They are always supplied by the mechanical contractor.


We don't supply them either but I have had to tell the HVAC guys to get them when the inspectors force the issue.





> Now another wrinkle in this debate. What if the flexible cord is low voltage? What about a walwart?


Those are not flexible cords covered by Article 400 so a wallwart supplying a camera, wifi access point or security system would be a OK.


----------



## BBQ

B4T said:


> I know in your eyes the code is *NEVER* wrong.. but why can't there be an exception.. :blink::blink:


B I really do not have an answer for you, I don't write I just follow them for the most part. For me it is easy.

_*Customer:* I want that DVR above the ceiling.

*Me:* I can't do that, it's a code violation, you need to find another spot._

And that is it, they either accept that or get another EC, my boss does not want me to, or ask me to break the rules.


----------



## BBQ

Shockdoc said:


> Be happy BBQ is not born again Christian the way he treats that codebook like the Bible. He'd be out in the street cramming Jesus down everyone's throats.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## knowshorts

What about taking the 120 volt feed into a 12x12x6 pull box. Installing an outlet in that pull box. Come out of that pull box with 1" conduit to an 18x18x6 pull box. Install the DVR in the 2nd pull box and use the 1" conduit as the sleeve for the cord.


----------



## BBQ

knowshorts said:


> What about taking the 120 volt feed into a 12x12x6 pull box. Installing an outlet in that pull box. Come out of that pull box with 1" conduit to an 18x18x6 pull box. Install the DVR in the 2nd pull box and use the 1" conduit as the sleeve for the cord.





> *400.8 Uses Not Permitted.* Unless specifically permitted
> in 400.7, flexible cords and cables shall not be used for the
> following:
> 
> (5) Where concealed by walls, floors, or ceilings *or located
> above suspended or dropped ceilings*


It would still be located above a suspended or dropped ceiling.


----------



## Jlarson

Matt Hermanson said:


> Brands and model numbers please. I will look into it post haste!


Quick example.

http://www.johnstonesupply.com/stor...ensate-pumps/standard-pumps//prodB82-694.html

There are plenty out there, any HVAC/R supply house worth anything should be able to get them.


----------



## wendon

Shockdoc said:


> Be happy BBQ is not born again Christian the way he treats that codebook like the Bible. He'd be out in the street cramming Jesus down everyone's throats.


Shock Jock, I think you are borderline Cletis!!:laughing::laughing::yes::yes:


----------



## AlbertaBeef

Shockdoc said:


> Just sleeve the cord with 3/8 greenfield and hardwire it right in. Unless some tightazz like BBQ is your inspector you should be good to go.





Shockdoc said:


> There is code. Then there is reality.


I see another 'letter to appear' in your future.


----------



## guest

*Here's how to do it right....*



Matt Hermanson said:


> Just because you see something "all over the place" does not mean it is code compliant. Running flexible cord through the ceiling (such as breaking the plane of it) is also prohibited.
> 
> I see projectors "all over the place" with their power cords run up their support frame to above the ceiling. Then a series of $2.99 power strips from Menards run over to where they switched out a box cover with a receptacle. Granted if it is a longer run, I do see the 100 foot orange 16/3 cords sometimes.
> 
> A code compliant receptacle is to be installed in the ceiling surface next to the appliance hanging from the ceiling for power. And no, I don't see that "all over the place" like I should. But it is getting better.


And this is the right way: (4s box fed with (2) MC cables, secured to both the grid and a support rod above the tiles)











Christie CP2210 Digital Cinema Projector on custom mount by Valley Theatre Fabrications: 










The power cords on the lower left are: top, 120v UPS backed up power for the projector's electronics, and bottom 208v 20amp for the projector's lamp ballast.


----------



## Knightryder12

I think 400.7 (8) - _Appliances where the fastening means and mechanical connections are specifically designed to permit ready removal for maintenance and repair, and the *appliance is intended or identified for flexible cord connection*_

would make the use of SO cord above the ceiling for both condensate pumps, DVR's, and projectors OK. Especially the last part.


----------



## Pete m.

Knightryder12 said:


> I think 400.7 (8) - _Appliances where the fastening means and mechanical connections are specifically designed to permit ready removal for maintenance and repair, and the *appliance is intended or identified for flexible cord connection*_
> 
> would make the use of SO cord above the ceiling for both condensate pumps, DVR's, and projectors OK. Especially the last part.


I have to disagree. 

That section does not negate 400.8(5). The section you quoted gives you the allowance to use a flexible cord for that purpose.

Pete


----------

